# Hit me with your truffle recipes



## Haggis (Jan 19, 2005)

This is a call out to all you chocolate lovers, hit me with your chocolate truffle recipes!

I am mainly looking for various differently flavoured ganache recipes as I am about to dip into the world of actually coating the ganache I make with tempered chocolate rather than just using dessicated coconut or cocoa etc etc.

Look forward to drooling on my keyboard because of your replies.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 20, 2005)

Haggis, we had some pretty extensive discussions re truffles before Christmas - try doing a search, or look through some of the old posts around November and December!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 20, 2005)

I took a look before but most of the truffle related threads were dedicated more to the process of tempering chocolate, although they did have some regular chocolate ganache recipes.

I will take a look again, but if anyone has a recipe they are willing to share I would greatly appreciate it.

After looking again I found this very useful thread (Marmalady :P) that I missed before http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=5393&highlight=truffles. But of course, that shouldn't stop you from sharing more recipes .

Oh and by the way, would is the best way to dip the ganache? Using one of those little swirly dippers?


----------

